# Java Applet for Mastermorphix



## Markus Pirzer (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello,

I asked Werner Randelshofer whether he could make a Java Applet for the Mastermorphix. (Werner Randelshofer has already made Applets for many Cubes, see http://www.randelshofer.ch/cube/rubik/?MR2MU2MF2)

He answered that this would be quite a huge amount of work, but maybe someone could help him creating the 3D-Model of the Mastermorphix. 

If someone has experience with a 3D graphic software (such as Cinema 4D or MeshLab) and is willing to help please let me know. In this case I will translate the following email I've got from Werner Randelshofer:



> Hallo Markus,
> 
> Vielleicht kannst du mal in einem der einschlägigen Würfel-Foren fragen,
> ob jemand Lust hat
> ...


----------

